# Few Toys ;)



## Pele76 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi there!

Just want to show ye few pics of my shiny (some of them







) and sharp toys








Hope u will enjoy!









Spike Hawk by Polish The Hawk Family









Custom Belt Axe by Paweł "Paps" Surdel









Flying Brick (hawk) and KL01 (knife) by THF (The Hawk Family)









Molletta Spartaco ("green soap" handle) and my fav forest chopper Fallkniven A1









A1









Spyderco Military and Sage









My EDC knives







Benchmade Griptilian Doug Ritter 2x normal size and 1 small

















CRK Sebenza my Darling

















Victorinox Spartan Knives.pl









And this will be it for today!

Regards


----------



## superman365 (Dec 5, 2012)

nice collection you got goin there!!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I love my Benchmades. Never seen those Ritters before. Very nice pics and an even better collection.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Sweeeet!


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

You have excellent taste my friend. Looks like you're on better terms with your bank manager than I am though!









My own collection is somewhat more modest...


----------



## Pele76 (Dec 5, 2012)

capnjoe said:


> Looks like you're on better terms with your bank manager than I am though!


I wish







instead of this I maked few new holes in my belt... New knife = less food hahaaa


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I have one with that axis lock too. It's my newer one (an Osborne). They switched the carry configuration, which took some time to get used to, but that new lock is right on.
Are you familiar with AKM Andy at Doberman Knives? He makes great shooters and great cutters. Here's his farce book link. https://www.facebook.com/akmslingshots

Check him out. You might see something you like!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Great toys, really amazing photos. love it.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yup, beautiful toys (tools) and quality the lot of them. As impressive as they are your photography is splendid also. Nice imagination and attention to visual detail in your sets. What is your camera and lense combo. Thanks for posting. Well done sir.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I agree with what the guys above said! Nice toys and nice photography!


----------



## Pele76 (Dec 5, 2012)

Thx guys!!!
Really happy that ye like my toys and pics.

My Camera: Canon 40D and Canon EF-S 60mm f2.8 Macro USM lens. Wish change my camera for 7D but lens will stay with me







This Macro lens is sharper then any of my knives







Really good lens for that kind of photography.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

dig the pig


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Impressive portfolio and nice blades!!!! The photography is outstanding








Cheers!!!
Q


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

stunning collection you have there buddy.


----------



## norca (May 3, 2012)

just love the *Nexus Spartaco*
*if ya ever want to part with it give me a shout great collection ya have *


----------



## Pele76 (Dec 5, 2012)

Nexus its my true love!!! Sebenza must be jealous sometime hahaa

Thx guys one more time for good things about this topic! Soon will take some pics with slingshots and knives... soon mean when irish weather will have some break for sunny day


----------



## norca (May 3, 2012)

im not suprised a fine tool


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sweet "toys" man! i've always wanted the Sebenza ... but at the same time, i want the XM18 slicer more







only if money tree existed









Btw: The third picture with the hatchet/knife, the knife looks familiar .. polish knife maker?


----------



## Pele76 (Dec 5, 2012)

Yes, Polish guys http://www.facebook.com/TheHawkFamilyTomahawks?ref=ts&fref=ts

btw. why this picture look familiar?


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

The type of shape is very distinctive to me, i first saw his/their work on Trollsky's Youtube channel.


----------



## Pele76 (Dec 5, 2012)

Why knife look familiar


----------



## Pele76 (Dec 5, 2012)

Trollsky is CRAAAAAZY guy! So funny giant! Most popular Polish knifemaker on youtube and his super belt grinder named "Bukk..." heheee


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

Oh my, the photography is great! The knives are pretty good by themselves! But the photography just sends them over the top! Chris Reeves does excellent work! He is just out of my reach money wise! You have a very nice collection!


----------



## Pele76 (Dec 5, 2012)

Thx Buddy!

Hope in future my collection will be bigger 

Knives, torches, whips, tomahawks, slingshots, metal detector, fishing stuff... soon some bow and airgun... Think need bigger room for all my toys 

This year will try take more pics with steel things 

Thx one more time!

Zdrówka!


----------



## norca (May 3, 2012)

just had to look again fab lot love the choppers to


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i think you need a few more one for everyday of the year :rofl:


----------



## Pele76 (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Too nice to use!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Good looking tools, and great pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

The first axe is my favorite!


----------

